# My First GTO



## Wajman (May 7, 2015)

I recently was able to find a GTO to replace my 67 Mustang Fastback I have worked on for 16 years. A GTO was my dream car since I was in high school but could not afford one. Someone offered me a lot of money for the Stang and I did not know I was going to sell it but it was time for a change. I now own a 66 GTO. Now the process starts again. I just ordered red lines from Coker and will mount this week. The tri-power carbs are leaking and need to be rebuilt. I am not able to tell if they are original 66 carbs or a 64/65 setup. I know the carb rebuild kits for the center are different for the two series. Any help out there? I know I am going to be going crazy with questions so please have patience with me. BTW, I ordered 225/70 14. I hope they fit.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wajman said:


> I recently was able to find a GTO to replace my 67 Mustang Fastback I have worked on for 16 years. A GTO was my dream car since I was in high school but could not afford one. Someone offered me a lot of money for the Stang and I did not know I was going to sell it but it was time for a change. I now own a 66 GTO. Now the process starts again. I just ordered red lines from Coker and will mount this week. The tri-power carbs are leaking and need to be rebuilt. I am not able to tell if they are original 66 carbs or a 64/65 setup. I know the carb rebuild kits for the center are different for the two series. Any help out there? I know I am going to be going crazy with questions so please have patience with me. BTW, I ordered 225/70 14. I hope they fit.


225/70R14 = 26.4x8.9R14

235/60R15 = 26.1x9.3R15 I am running this size on my '67. So you will be 3 tenths of an inch larger in dia and 4 tenths of an inch narrower. So no prob there. Good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah! another GTO guy. Your center carb has idle screws/idle circuits & choke, while your outboard carbs do not. If the center carb has the same size dia bores at the base as the outside carbs, its a 1966 set-up. If the center carb is smaller, it is the earlier set-up.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome! Now, how about some photos?

Bear


----------



## Wajman (May 7, 2015)

First, thank you for the tire info. I was hoping I would not have to send them back. If I mounted one for testing I would own it if it was wrong. On the carbs, PontiacJim, I posted some pictures tonight on the gallery and one is the carb setup. They are leaking and I will need to rebuild them. Ames has a rebuild kit for all three but I need to make sure it is a 1966 MT setup not 64/65. Thanks for the help. When I get this done, I have been accepted to the Motor Muster show at Greenfield, MI for Father's day. Do you know where I can get a bra. This will be a 700 mile RT and the bugs will be terrible.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wajman said:


> First, thank you for the tire info. I was hoping I would not have to send them back. If I mounted one for testing I would own it if it was wrong. On the carbs, PontiacJim, I posted some pictures tonight on the gallery and one is the carb setup. They are leaking and I will need to rebuild them. Ames has a rebuild kit for all three but I need to make sure it is a 1966 MT setup not 64/65. Thanks for the help. When I get this done, I have been accepted to the Motor Muster show at Greenfield, MI for Father's day. Do you know where I can get a bra. This will be a 700 mile RT and the bugs will be terrible.


Here is what I show for intake casting numbers that may help ID the year. 1964-#9775088; 1965-#9778818, 1966-#9782898.

Don't know of a bra for your car. Just use a lot of wax before you go and hit a car wash near your destination.:yesnod:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If you are driving the car, just clean the bugs off every time you stop. If you trailing it, consider borrowing/renting an enclosed one.


----------



## Wajman (May 7, 2015)

Thank you for the numbers of the intake. It is hard to read the first number but the 7828 afterward would make it the original series for the 1966. The think the most complete rebuild kit for all three is sold by Ames. Not knowing anything about GTO rebuilding I think I will go with this kit. Thanks again.


----------



## grnrch (Aug 3, 2014)

*Tri Power*

Go To Tri Power .com Mike is in Brimfield Illinois West of Peoria, he has been restoring them for years and he knows his stuff.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Your tires will work fine. Been running that size since the late 1980's. Perfect size for a '66. Tripowers are much more reliable and simple than most people think. Only the middle carb has idle mixture and choke. THe outer carbs just dump fuel. New kits, and fuel pressure no higher than about 5 or 6psi will get them up and running. Don't buy into the loose throttle shaft hype...I've never re-bushed any of mine and they work just fine. Just a basic rebuild should get r' done.


----------



## Wajman (May 7, 2015)

geeteeohguy said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your tires will work fine. Been running that size since the late 1980's. Perfect size for a '66. Tripowers are much more reliable and simple than most people think. Only the middle carb has idle mixture and choke. THe outer carbs just dump fuel. New kits, and fuel pressure no higher than about 5 or 6psi will get them up and running. Don't buy into the loose throttle shaft hype...I've never re-bushed any of mine and they work just fine. Just a basic rebuild should get r' done.


Thank you geeteeoguy for the information. The tires worked great. I rebuilt the center carb to get to Dearborn for the Motor Muster show at the Ford museum. The accelerator rubber was mush. The rebuild the night before worked and got 12 mpg running at 3700 RPM. 3.90 is tough on long trips. Now for the electrical system. I guess I should start another thread since I already had a few responses telling me to. Thanks again.


----------



## Docjim (May 8, 2015)

I would love to see some photos of your car. Nothing sounds like a Pontiac


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Wajman, excellent. These carbs aren't rocket science like some are lead to believe, and you got it done. 3700 rpm? Yikes. Now you know why I slipped a 2.56 under my '67 ragtop......3000 rpm=91mph!!! (and 20-21mpg @75-80mph)!


----------

